

Show HN: gls, a graphical “ls” for iTerm2 - poitrus
https://github.com/rs/gls

======
z1mm32m4n
Heads up, the name conflicts with the GNU coreutils `ls` that can be installed
through Homebrew.

------
Youpinadi
Haha nice!

